# Why are 99 of the avatars on here white women?



## mz tracy 25 (Feb 1, 2011)

This forum is mostly black women, I haven't ran across any white women, so why are 99% of the avatars available for use on this forum avatars of white women?? 

The only black woman avatar is Halle Berry.


Just curious. 

Administrators?? 
Anyone??


----------



## Charz (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

You can upload your own...


----------



## Amcd (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

...read post incorrectly


----------



## *CherryPie* (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

They probably are preset when you download the code for this board which is used all across the internet by multiple of sites. But yeah make your own av and you won't have a problem. I just goggled girly myspace avatars and got mine. HTH


----------



## NYAmicas (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

I havent noticed that at all.

*goes to check*

ETA-I had to reread OP too. I think I know why,


----------



## manter26 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



SimpleKomplexity said:


> They probably are preset when you download the code for this board which is used all across the internet by multiple of sites. But yeah make your own av and you won't have a problem. I just goggled girly myspace avatars and got mine. HTH



Yep, this board uses a common platform, which is where most of the pics probably came from. Maybe the OP can put a request in with Nikos to get more options.

It would be cute if the chicks in the header were an option.


----------



## Lady S (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

This will be interesting.


----------



## FearfullyMade (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

I wondered the same thing before....how do you upload your own?


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

Google another picture and upload your own if the avatars available are not up to par.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



Lady S said:


> This will be interesting.


----------



## 30something (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

Thats why no one really uses them, just upload your own. Its what I did... tho I'm dying to change it. 

What forum out there have decent avatar selection? I don't think the site maintenance person even thinks twice about the avatar selection.


----------



## sungtongs (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*


----------



## sensi sweetie (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

Web forums such as this one have a generic platform like someone else mentioned. I am a member of another forum and they have the same preloaded avatars. Pretty bland selection, thats why everyone uploads there own.


----------



## mz tracy 25 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

Common platform huh, yea that makes sense. Never thought about that.

And see...everything doesn't have to be a debate or an argument . I was just curious, and I got my answer. Thanks gals!


----------



## ShaG (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

I'M new and I was wonderin the same thing.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



EllePixie said:


> Google another picture and upload your own if the avatars available are not up to par.



this


----------



## Tiye (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

Never noticed. I'm lazy about avatars. However most avatars I see here are personal anyway.


----------



## SND411 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

We should replace them. Most of the avatars of these women are ugly!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



ShaG said:


> I'M new and I was wonderin the same thing.




i actually thought it was what everyone preferred

so glad you all answered that


----------



## SND411 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i actually thought it was what everyone preferred
> 
> so glad you all answered that



Hellz no! 

We should get avatars with women of color wearing their natural or relaxed hair! The most beautiful on earth!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



SND411 said:


> We should replace them. Most of the avatars of these women are ugly!


are you Nigerian?  my best friend is


----------



## Aireen (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

Oh boy...


----------



## jcdlox (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



BostonMaria said:


>


 
oh lawd


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

what the????????????????  pouring a lil mo' out for the KT thread


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



SND411 said:


> Hellz no!
> 
> We should get avatars with women of color wearing their natural or relaxed hair! The most beautiful on earth!




Preach.


----------



## qchelle (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

Because we love white women here! Duh!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



qchelle said:


> Because we love white women here! Duh!



     

You HAD to say that, huh?


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



qchelle said:


> Because we love white women here! Duh!


 

 this is why the mods need to stop poofin all the threads because until its out of our system we just keep on going. 

Scoot over I'll join ya!

*clears throat* Most women on here think they look like the avatars

*sitting back to watch what kinda color Shug gon make the wall now!*



 GIFSoup


----------



## SND411 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

It just bothers me because this section of the board is public. You don't want these non-black women feeling themselves so hard on OUR board! LOL. 

*waves to nosy non-black women reading our hair board right now*


----------



## qchelle (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



NaturalDetroit said:


> this is why the mods need to stop poofin all the threads because until its out of our system we just keep on going.
> 
> Scoot over I'll join ya!
> 
> ...



Bahahaha!    They _wish _they was all light skinededdedededed with type 1 hair. Shoooot 



SND411 said:


> It just bothers me because this section of the board is public. You don't want these non-black women feeling themselves so hard on OUR board! LOL.
> 
> *waves to nosy non-black women reading our hair board right now*



I would love for my hair to look like the lady in your avatar  *one day*...actually, I'd even take my hair looking like the lady in your siggy...gotta start somewhere lol


----------



## FebeeSigns (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

I'm not new and I always wondered that. Because I'm apart of other hair forums and those pictures certainly aren't "generic platform" pictures I'm used to seeing.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



qchelle said:


> Bahahaha!   They _wish _they was all light skinededdedededed with type 1 hair. Shoooot


 

Bwahahahahahaaaa!!!! *high five and secret handshake*


----------



## nikolite (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

I haven't seen not one white woman on the avatars in this thread even. *shrug*

No idea what ya'll talking about.  Maybe OP just noticing those avatars more?

ETA:  On second-thought, those sportin' Becky probably ain't gonna post in here!


----------



## ezina (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*

......................


----------



## Aireen (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



qchelle said:


> Bahahaha!    They _wish _they was all light skinededdedededed with type 1 hair. Shoooot



You know you're gonna offend someone, right?    Watch out for the attacks, better duck!


----------



## qchelle (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



Aireen said:


> You know you're gonna offend someone, right?    Watch out for the attacks, better duck!



I know  I'm bad


----------



## nikolite (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Why are 99% of the avatars on here white women?*



ezina said:


> Lol, watch out...this thread is looking like it will get locked. I should know because 100% of the threads I've created on the hair board were locked.



We'll be alright as long as we don't have TOO much fun.  Gotta act like we are only here cause we got nothing else left to do, not like we want to be in here 

I think when the *""* count gets past 100, that's when the threads get closed down. 
_
(jk mods!)_


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 1, 2011)

Answer to the OP:

a) You can upload one of your own - as it has always been the case
b) It has already been asked before here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/suggestions-requests-q/509512-more-avatar-selection.html

The quick answer is that those avatars were uploaded in 2003 and they were stock, freely available on the Internet. 

As I wrote in the other thread, if you know of a selection of avatars that you would like, please point me to it and I will upload them.

As far as the members that already replied to this post, I will remind you that the rules of the forum are in effect 24/7. Writing derogatory and rude comments, innuendos and such for the moderators makes things only worse for you. 

Tone it down please. If you need to "get it out of your system", this is not the place.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------

